# Canter critique- first time critique, please be nice lol



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've been to nervous to post critique before, but decided i should. I'm just starting to get comfortable with the canter, this video is the third time I cantered without hesitation or fear to do so. I know I need a lot of work lol. My instructor is having me try to half seat and I'm finding it challenging. Please give me some tips. Also Molly's canter is very heavy, she is a lesson horse and I'm having a ton of trouble trying to get her lighter. Again please be nice lol


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Not bad for a third time.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Way to go! Keep up the good work and just relax, enjoy it, you're cantering!
She seems to be moving a bit too fast, your trainer told you to shorten the rein, I think you could have taken them up a bit more. Just like posting in the trot you really have feel the flow of a canter, deepen your seat, slightly rock with it and go with the flow. Do they have other slower moving horses for you to try? Sounds like you need to get on a confidence builder, a slow moving QH of sorts? Just an idea!


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

You have a very good seat for a beginner, try sitting back into the saddle.. it will help you balance more and stop your but coming out of the saddle at all. Also don't grip with your knee's (i don't know if you were) at first it will feel like you want too but it will only come back to haunt you when you get to jumping.. Really good though!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Not bad for a third time.


Not my third time ever cantering, just third time feeling comfortable and confident. I started riding when I was about 12(self taught) and rode pretty much strictly western(tried english when I was about 15 or 16 but only just played around). Then I took a break when I was 21 and got pregnant and just started riding again about a year and a half ago(at 24) When I started riding again I got an OTTB and started English. In January I started lessons. I've had a huge mental block about cantering and I've finally gotten over it! I'm finally able to work on my position instead of just being nervous and stiff cantering only a few strides at a time lol



FlyGap said:


> Way to go! Keep up the good work and just relax, enjoy it, you're cantering!
> She seems to be moving a bit too fast, your trainer told you to shorten the rein, I think you could have taken them up a bit more. Just like posting in the trot you really have feel the flow of a canter, deepen your seat, slightly rock with it and go with the flow. Do they have other slower moving horses for you to try? Sounds like you need to get on a confidence builder, a slow moving QH of sorts? Just an idea!


Molly is my confidence builder lol, I love this horse and I feel totally safe on her, they do have other lesson horses but I only feel completely comfortable on Molly, she has helped me progress so far in the past few months. I board my TB there and while she is much lighter, she is also a bit faster and doesn't always stop when asked, so I haven't progressed to cantering her yet(last time I did at the end of July I ended up falling off, she was being tough to stop and then bounced to a stop and turned while I kept going straight) She actually never used to canter so fast but she was switched to alfalfa pellets and senior feed which gives her more energy(doesn't make her hot, but she never used to be able to canter so much) I kinda like that she canters fast because it's almost as fast as my mare's so once I prefect my position on Molly, Bella's canter will feel like nothing since she is so light :lol:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I look pretty bad for someone who has been riding so long hu lol


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

Didnt look bad at all 
your hands/arms are moving quite a bit, try to keep them steadier but without stiffening them. your upper body looks quite tense/stiff aswell, keep your shoulders back & sit deep. doing well though, well done!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

You look really good for your 3rd time!! 

Your lower leg is pretty solid, the one thing I could criticise is that you tilt your upper body forwards, try and sit straighter or even slightly back behind the vertical and follow your horses movements with your hips. Other than that, you look good to me! Good luck! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gosh, with all the warnings to "be nice" I thought I was going to be asked to watch a disaster. But no! you ride pretty darn well. I know many people commented on your leaning forward and I think you were doing this due to your instructor asking you to use "half seat". If not, then I , too, would say sit back.

Your lower leg was so stedy and it's position very good, and it's place in the stirrup real secure. It looked a bit like you were working a bit hard to keep the horse going, so maybe you need to slow down engough to find her natural rythm. The extra kind of over rolling you were doing with your seat made your hands a bit over active. If you really want to do half seat, maybe you could put your hands down on each side of her wither and let her carry you and you just flow over her and with her. She doesn't need much steering in a situation like this. What a cute, honest mare. Such a confidence booster is a gem.
Mac is like that, but he wont' stay out on a circle without some encouragement with the rein or leg.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

That was not bad at all. Give yourself more credit. The lower half of your body, your legs and seat are great.

The upper part of your body moves a little too much. I would say try not pump so much with your upper body and try and keep yourself more steady. I can see you trying a half seat, but you seem a little unbalanced and your hands and arms are moving all over the place. You should grab her mane while going around just so your upper body can balance and stay more steady.

Honestly, you look really good, and just keep cantering; pretty soon you won't be too scared to canter anymore.


----------



## Kiviknon (Jul 26, 2010)

I find a clear mind helps, when I start to think is when I tense up. So I think of a good memory and everything comes naturally.


----------



## scubadreams (May 5, 2012)

First you are a good rider so keep up the good work : ) I never ridden english only western, I'm not sure is your suppose to keep your heals down will keep you more in the saddle as you ride.


----------

